# PSI Turncrafter Commander 12" VS drive belt size?



## AZDesertRat (Dec 20, 2017)

First post!
I have emailed PSI twice with zero response asking for a part number and price on a drive belt.
I just bought the lathe used and it was missing a belt. I know it's a J type 3 groove belt and measuring with a piece of string it's somewhere around 27+/-" long. I will order a couple from somewhere once I have an idea what I am ordering.

I already have a Rikon but bought the Commander for $100 so couldn't pass it up.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 20, 2017)

I bought spare belts for my 12" Turncrafter.  They are 15/16" wide by about 27 3/8" long.  PSI sells them in pairs.

PSI is very helpful, but you need to understand that a telephone call ALWAYS works better than an e-mail with them.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 20, 2017)

Agree with Louie! 800-377-7297 

All you have to do is tell the person on the other end what you need, and listen.


----------



## hcpens (Dec 20, 2017)

Micro V Belts - J Series Poly V Belts


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 20, 2017)

Take the belt to an auto supply store.  Probably cheaper plus you don't have to wait.  I had an old HF lathe and the previous owner gave me a belt that he got at NAPA Auto.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 20, 2017)

monophoto said:


> I bought spare belts for my 12" Turncrafter.  They are 15/16" wide by about 27 3/8" long.  PSI sells them in pairs.
> 
> PSI is very helpful, but you need to understand that a telephone call ALWAYS works better than an e-mail with them.




Correction - width is 15/64".  Sorry about that!


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 20, 2017)

If you go to the site that Richard(hcpens) put up, the belt you're looking for is the "270J4" or the "270J3". The J4 is 3/8" and is the one that's usually shipped with the lathe when new and the J3 is the 1/4" that is usually shipped to you from Penn State as a aftermarket belt. The belts from VBeltsupply.com are only $3.32 each, whereas the belts from Penn State are around $12.00 each. That's where I get the belts for my 12" Turncrafter.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I think I will go the 270J4 route. I guess my string measurement was pretty close!


----------



## Curly (Dec 20, 2017)

Get two and put the second in the headstock, taped away from the pulleys. Then it is ready to go next time.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 25, 2018)

AZDesertRat said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I will go the *270J4 *route. I guess my string measurement was pretty close!




Just curious about how well this belt fit the Turncrafter.

My belt was getting noisy, so I replaced it using one of the spares that I bought from PSI.  I measured the old belt and tried comparing it with information on belts from the V-Belt Supply web site, but before placing an order it would be comforting to have a sensibility check with someone who has been down this road.

I measured  1/4" wide with three ribs; ID is 26.5" (probably was 26" new) while OD was 27.75 inches (which probably means 27" new).

Thanks


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 25, 2018)

monophoto said:


> AZDesertRat said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. I think I will go the *270J4 *route. I guess my string measurement was pretty close!
> ...



Louie, the 270J4 is the one I use on my Turncrafter 12". They're solid belts. I like them a lot better than aftermarket belts you get from Penn State. They're a lot more flexible and they feel like a real real belt comparatively. The added bonus is that they're also a lot cheaper than the ones you get from PSI.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 25, 2018)

David

OK - but according to the VBelt Supply web site, the difference between 270v3 and 270v4 is the number of ribs - three vs four.  Both the original belt that came on my lathe and the replacement sold by PSI are three-rib belts, and as far as I can see, the pulley's on the lathe have three grooves to match three-ribs.  Am I missing something?

-=-=-=-=-=-=-

But now that I think about it some more - you described the v4 as 3/8" wide - which allows for the additional rib.  So three ribs ride in the groove in the pulley's, and the fourth rib is over the edge.  The advantage of the slightly wider belt is that it is stiffer and therefore more resistant to stretching given that the amount of tension that can be imposed by the lathe is the same regardless of which belt is being used.

I still have one spare PSI belt, but I think I will go ahead and order a couple of backups - just in case.

One thing I can say is that replacing that old (original equipment) belt sure did reduce the noise level!  There's still a very slight high-pitched rattling sound; I've tightened all of the screws and bolts that I could see, but it's possible that I've still missed something.  My 12" Turncrafter is five years old and has served me very well - for the price, it's a great tool.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 25, 2018)

Not sure about your particular lathe then, but the 270J4 fits mine perfectly. If you only have room for 3 ribs on your pulleys, then I'd certainly go with the 270J3. It's the same length and they are without a doubt the best quality belt I've ran including the one that originally came with my lathe. The first time I put one on my lathe was the first time I actually had to check and make sure the lathe was actually running as it was so quiet.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 25, 2018)

monophoto said:


> David
> 
> OK - but according to the VBelt Supply web site, the difference between 270v3 and 270v4 is the number of ribs - three vs four.  Both the original belt that came on my lathe and the replacement sold by PSI are three-rib belts, and as far as I can see, the pulley's on the lathe have three grooves to match three-ribs.  Am I missing something?
> 
> ...



If you're using a Mandrel Saver--it may be time to change the bearing on it.  Your description of the noise sounds similar to what my Mandrel Saver is making.  Just one of those maintenance things.
earl


----------



## monophoto (Dec 25, 2018)

Earl -  actually, I hear the rattle when nothing is mounted on the lathe, so I think it's either the lathe itself, or more likely, something that I have hanging on the lathe stand. The sound seems to be coming from somewhere at the outboard end of the headstock, but down toward the bottom of the lathe around the access door to the lower pulley's.  It's a very faint noise, so I'm going to pretend it's not there unless it gets worse.

David - thanks for your help.  I know what I need to do, and I was going to go ahead an order a couple of spare belts until I realized that the shipping cost would be almost 2X the price of two belts.  At this point, I still have one spare on hand, so I think I will just wait until I have to use that belt, at which time I will need to do something, and even with the high shipping cost, the total will be less than ordering belts from PSI.


----------

